# Track day insurance?



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I was looking around for Track day insurance, My best quote is £73 + £900 excess to insure my baby for £10'000 for one day. 

Is that good? :wavey:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Depends what track we are talking about. UK, it sounds about right. If it's for the 'Ring it's a freaking bargain.

Who's that with by the way?


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Its for the CAT Training day on the 24th May. 
Its with competition car insurance


I am also going to the Ring in August, who do you use for the ring?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I have always used CCI until recently, although I never bothered getting insurance for Millbrook.

I don't think CCI do insurance for the Ring now. Still looking for an alternative myself.


For UK circuits now, the best option is probably to get your road insurance with Greenlight as they do track cover for £50 and double your normal excess for the day. They also appear to do REAL agreed values unlike some other well used companies on here.


----------

